# How do you keep your kids on task?!?!



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Aargh! These last few weeks have been terrible. 

Both kids. (A precocious 8 and nearly-10)
So long as they're reading something, they're good. But any seat work (English, spelling, Math) and it takes three hours to get something done. 

I've tried bribery. They get X number of TV tickets at the beginning of the week to use as they wish. The bribe was another TV ticket if they got a certain amount of work finished by 11:30 each day.

The first few days, that was a motivator. Now we don't care...

I've finally gotten to the point that they have to have their work done by supper or they don't eat. Consequently, they're always done by supper... 

But we haven't gotten to science for a week because we do that after everything else is done. (That way experiments can go long and not be an issue with other stuff).


What do you all do when motivation is lagging?


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

How long have you been going this session? Perhaps it is time to take a week off and do a unit study.

My other suggestion is to unplug electronic items completely until they learn to work quickly & efficiently. Forget earning TV time, unplug it. Then if you have a favorite family show, you can watch it together, otherwise, electronics go bye bye. We just dumped Satellite last spring and were surprised at the instant improvement in attitudes and work ethics. The kids were always good kids, but t hey still improved noticably.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

There are weeks like that. We're having one this week. I generally just give lots of breaks, not only for their hyperness, but for my sanity. I just take it as it comes and don't worry too much if we don't get everything done. If they're being just really obnoxious about it, then I start stopping privileges. No playing outside, no TV, no nothing till it's done. Generally when I put my foot down, that works. So perhaps if they're just really not settling down you could try taking away TV credits instead of giving extras. They might care a little more about losing them.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

My guess is that the newness is wearing off, and now they are testing you as the teacher. I would say to just stick to your guns... When they see that this is school time and life stops until they are done... no TV, no play, no friends, until *all* of school, including science is done, and after that, they have a life again. Before that they don't... They'll eventually give up and do it.  

That is assuming a reasonable amount of work, that the children are not needing more guidance in *how* to do it (not feeling overwhelmed by course content), and that the problem is just that they "don't want to". 

This is just an opinion, but then I am of the opinion that it is OK to require our kids to do things that they don't want to do educationally. Some people would not agree with me. 

FWIW,
Cindyc.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

The following worked for me. 

When my son seems to be dawdling and not applying himself I ask if needs something to look forward to. We then talk about something that we would both be willing to do, like going to the park, playing ball, cooking together, a craft etc. It gets marked down and a goal is set. This seems to help him focus on the school work. It works because the 'look forward to' changes all the time.

Another simple fix is to set a timer. Tell them that they have 'X' amount of time to complete the task. If they don't get it done before the timer it becomes homework and is completed on their free time, not yours. You then move on the the next subject. It helps tremendously to have a set routine. I do Penmanship, Language, and Spelling in the AM. Math, Seatwork, Electives are completed in the PM. While the time is structured, it isn't absolute--just guidelines to shoot for. Currently I don't use the timer, I just tell my son he has 30 minutes to complete 'X'. He is reminded verbally that I've always found that his best work comes from a good attitude & pencil to paper!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

ANother thing we have started doing this year is calling school at a certain time every day. Even if they are not done, they are done. The rest is homework, usually to be accomplished on the weekend, which they do *not* want to do, so they work hard to get their work in a resaonable amount of time.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

well cindy, I went with your first suggestion. Withdrawing of privileges, as well as rewarding.

I kept the 11:30 bribe in place, but added that they have to have their morning stuff done by noon (dinner) or I would take a ticket. Everything but science has to be done by 2:30, so we have time to _do_ science, or I take a ticket. 
ie, they have a chance to earn an extra, or lose two every day. 

We started this on Wednesday and it's _amazing_ how much they've been getting done! lol


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

When that happens around here we usually take a break from it. But...if it is something that just must get done, I have to tell him (age 12 now) to just sit there till it is done. That works. Good luck - it will get better


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I never had a problem with keeping my children on task. The curriculum was my own personally chosen compilation, which included turn of the century unabridged texts. I added extra "classes" to my hearts content and had a lot of fun doing that. There were 12 classes taught per day, which were usually no more than 15 minutes each with the exception of math/english. Now, that said? I had more than 12 classes to teach, but chose only 12 per day. The days weren't the same but only twice per week. I charted progress, not time. With short attention spans, their comprehension was great. They were never bored and we never spent more than 5 hours in "class" per day. That left time for outings & all kinds of extra fun stuff to do. That also allowed me to keep up with my housework!


----------

